# Reverse flow smoker



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone here have one?

I am thinking of getting one next year as a gift for getting my RN degree 

http://langbbqsmokers.com/lang36/lang36_original.html


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My buddy has one made by East Texas Smoker company. I haven't heard many good comments on Langs in recent years. Get over the the IMBBQA.com forum and you'll get some great info.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That type of smoker struggles in cold weather. Fine in Texas, tough to use outdoors where I live. Nothing wrong with the concept; been around for 100s of years, just needs to be insulated.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Reverse flow has nothing to do with it. Maintaining temps is all about thermal mass and/or insulation--in the firebox and in the smoke chamber. It actually helps stabilize temps throughout the cooking chamber and minimizes hot spots.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Reverse flow has nothing to do with it. Maintaining temps is all about thermal mass and/or insulation--in the firebox and in the smoke chamber. It actually helps stabilize temps throughout the cooking chamber and minimizes hot spots.


True Gumbo, but in the cold winter months those smokers will only cold smoke the meat. You will have to finish in an oven, unless the meat is cured. Reverse flow is fine; just needs some insulation with that small of a firebox.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Yonni said:


> Does anyone here have one?
> 
> I am thinking of getting one next year as a gift for getting my RN degree
> 
> http://langbbqsmokers.com/lang36/lang36_original.html


Where are you located? I've got a friend who's selling some outstanding little cookers that beat the pants off that Lang. He's in Salt Lake. I'll get you a link.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

I am here in SLC, and I am interested!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Yonni said:


> I am here in SLC, and I am interested!


http://imbbqa.com/showthread.php?63-LiL-Jambo-Smokers!!!

He might have it here at my neighbor's house in Utah County. Roger lives in Taylorsville, but his last Jambo might be at my neighbor's house here in Alpine. Give him a call--he's a great guy. Or IM me your contact info and I'll have him call you. They'll be off at a BBQ competition for the next few weekends, so call him during the week.

Look at the insulated firebox on this thing. It doesn't take much of a fire and maintains steady temps.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Once you get this one hot, it will probably stay hot for a long time:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Custom-BBQ- ... 2582695007


----------

